
Pooper – get paid to pick up dog's poop - antoineaugusti
http://pooperapp.com
======
i_have_to_speak
You've to read about Poe's Law [1] before you build spoof sites.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poe%27s_law)

------
chriscampbell
Can't tell is this actually a real thing or just a spoof site?

------
paulogr
"Your dog's poop in someone else's hands." kkkkkk

------
tekheletknight
Why not "Poopr?"

